# Home bar



## hammerhardonit (Mar 25, 2008)

First post. I’ve always had a dream to design and build a bar, one worthy of handing down as an heirloom. Drawing inspiration from old Victorian and English artisanship, I admired how the British treasure their woodworking history. You can see many examples of this in the ancient churches and pub’s throughout England. Although never having visited England, it is my heritage, and it gives me a sense of continuance. 
I spent one year purchasing materials and designing this piece, which is actually 13 pieces that connect to each other with screws, and dry dowels, to complete a transportable bar measuring 84”H x 78”D x 118” L . It is made of solid walnut, maple, walnut and maple veneers, Hungarian ply, and Wiggle board. The finish coat is a dark cherry. The doors, trim, bar top and rails are in solid walnut, and the plywood framing trimmed with solid maple.
All curved surface’s were created using two to three layers of ¼”Wiggle board laminated (yellow glue) together in a form. They are veneered both sides with a paper backed maple veneer using contact cement, and topped with a solid walnut trim. The curved doors also have a hardwood trim to give rigidity and strength, and to allow acceptance for the hinges. 
The bar top, constructed from a double layer of ¾” plywood glued and screwed flat, with a book matched walnut veneer top. The Elephant bar rail, which was personally the most rewarding piece I made, was coved (top side) on the table saw including the solid round corners. Clamping two ¾” sheets of plywood (cut to the inside and outside radius of the bar rail) to the table saw to use as a fence. Raising the blade 1/16th each pass. The bar rail rises up while passing through the blade, so I used a riser block to allow that transition to happen smoothly. The underside of the bar rail was done with the router and finished with a spoke shave and cabinet scrapers. The bar top also has an acrylic “mirror coat” finish. 
The back bar mimics the front bar in design, complete with rosettes made on the drill press and expanded with a router and template guides. The fluted pilasters made with 1/2” round nose bit, sit on 7” plinth blocks made on the TS. The cupboards doors are a five piece solid walnut raised panel construction, complete with European hinges.
I designed the upper showcase around the curve of the bent glass doors, because glass molds are very costly to make. Finding a mold with a close radius to what I wanted was not that difficult.
Canopy: The main idea for the canopy was to give space for glassware, house some pot lights, display a few things and most importantly, marrying the front bar to the back bar, an important element in woodworking!
The canopy is built in two sections. There is a hidden seam down the middle amongst the raised panel rails, and held tightly together with six counter bolts. The subtle lighting inside the canopy illuminates the stained glass and really brings out that old English pub feeling. I turned the two lamps in February. I thought it would give a nice added touch.
 Cheers! Tony Brampton, Ontario.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

That's absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Not much I can say Tony, except awesome ! :thumbsup:


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

For someone who has never been into a real English Bar(pub) you have made a stunning piece of work Tony, it looks like a bar i must have had a drink or two in many a time. The stained glass is a real 
touch of authenticity,you should have many happy hours of sampling a few beers in there.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigHUGE201 (May 14, 2008)

WOW..... I really cant think of anything else to say. Beautiful.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi Tony and welcome aboard . I have always enjoyed looking at your beautiful bar . I would love to see it in person some day . This bar was also featured in Canadian Woodworking magazine last year . Great job !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*bar*

Great Job!!
Makes me thirsty just looking at it. Time for a Killian's....
Mike Hawkins:drink:


----------



## Night Mill Bill (May 7, 2008)

That is just amazing work! And a very nice write-up about it too!


----------



## slice606 (May 27, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## hammerhardonit (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for looking guys.. If your planning to build a bar and have any questions you can p.m. me anytime. and John your welcome at my house anytime.. just give me a call. also I do plan to get over to your neck of the woods sometime this summer and take a look at your magnificent Bird houses. You keep at it.. I'm sure your work willl become world known.. I can't say enough about your work. truly an artist. Cheers Tony


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Hubba Hubba - That's so pretty I don't think I could bring myself to even sit there with a drink, I would be too scared to spill on a masterpiece like that.


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

Very nice lookin. You built yourself a sweet bar!!! Hopefully it came out as what you always dreamed of..........NICE WORK


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work, and fine craftsmanship. It's a pleasure to see creative woodworking that comes out as nice as that.


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

That is absolutely beautiful, I bet making the elephant rail was fun, again great job, I can only hope mine turns out half as well.


----------



## hammerhardonit (Mar 25, 2008)

The elephant rail wasn't that bad. the curved section required a double fence and also a riser to allow the wood to come up off the table saw as I was cutting the cove. surprisingly accurate and fun to watch the outcome of a few simple calculations. regards Tony:smile:


----------



## Evil Scotsman (May 30, 2008)

Tony I HAVE been in English Pubs (and Scottish) from East to West and North to South and I must say THAT is one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*OMG!!!!!!!*

*Not much I can say except "WOW"!!!!!!!!*

*I take that back.....*

*When is the party? Oh, and yes, I drink Baileys....:laughing:*

*Trappeur*


----------

